# LCX-27C lowrance will not turn on



## mikmrnd (Mar 16, 2011)

I have an LCX-27C Lowrance that will not turn on. It is 5 years old, and has been babied since new, and used maybe thirty days. Lowrance will not service the unit. What they have offered me a hds Gen 2 at a price about $100 less than I can buy it on the internet. I am very disappointed in Lowrance and their product, and am wondering if this is what I should expect from them and their products. 
Does anyone know someone who can service these units ? Lowrance's proprietary policies and their attitude toward customer service totally pisses me off !!


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Did you pull the power wire and test for voltage just to make sure you don't have a blown fuse? 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Jason also check and make sure that the power button is not caught under the depression hole for the button, I've had that happen to my 111 HD unit also check for corrosion on the socket and the pins where it connects into the unit .................Doc


----------



## pangaman (Oct 5, 2009)

Just sent in my 26c HD back to lowrance for a discount on the gen2 hds8, they charged me 947.00for the new hds 8 gen2 unit, My 26c would light up and showed a color screen that said lowrance , but would not not cycle to gps or any functions, it takes at least 10 volts to turn cycle over and I had that amount of power,but would still not cycle, I guess that was why they only made the 26-and 27 c for two years, The only suggestion I have is make sure your batteries are fully charged and you putting out the max amps to start the unit,other wise you may want to try to negotiate with them for and update unit , good luck


----------



## mikmrnd (Mar 16, 2011)

jason- i have 12.8 volts present ,and absolutely no corrosion
Doctor- the power button is not stuck.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Darn hate to hear that was thinking somebody might come up with a fix for you...............Doc


----------



## Ol Muskie (Sep 12, 2009)

I used to have a 26c HD. From new on it didn't work all the time. It would go off and I would have to bang with my palm or bang it on the floor to get it to come on. After the umpteenth time of sending it in I screemed bloody murder and they sent me a HDS 7. In the mean time I had bought a "7" so am now running two. Lowrance had all kinds of touble with the 25s, 26s and so on. This forum used to be full of complaints about them. They have since cleaned up there act and produce a good product.

Mike


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Did you check the inline fuse...?!!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds like the 26 and 27s had problems, maybe that's why they are no longer made. I would again see if Lowrance will work with you on a new unit. Good luck, hope everything works out to your benefit. Don't know if Gary Zart would be able to help you?


----------



## mikmrnd (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, they are appreciated. I have checked all things suggested, everything external of the unit is correct and clean. THANKS AGAIN !!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

One last thing to try that I thought of, does it have a mapping card in place in the SD slot if so remove it and try to start it...........Doc


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Open the back cover there is a fuse inside also. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

There is a "soft" and a "hard" reset procedure on those units. Not sure what the exact procedure is (I saw the Lowrance trailer tech do it once). Not sure if it will do the trick but you can probably can google it. 

Tim


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Clean your power cord terminals that connect to the head unit. I have had this with the same unit....and my buddy did on his 111 unit. We used small wire and cleaner. My buddy used a straightend out perch hook to scuff the ID of the female terminals. It came on after that. You can have the voltage, even tested at that point. We did too. But the connectors are tempermental buggers. We had both lock up on the screen....and also where it would not turn on at all.


----------

